

First Person Observations and Bitcoin as a Monad - rich90usa
http://richardbbrooks.com/blog/bitcoin-monad-first-hand/

======
ante_annum
Bitcoin as a Monad doesn't seem to have been addressed here.

~~~
rich90usa
I intended the monad allusion to be a joke: it seems to be a running gag that
people don't understand monads, and I was playing on that as a segue to people
not understanding bitcoin.

------
gwern
Site is down.

~~~
rich90usa
I can't duplicate? I've tested across all my devices with three different
ISP's and it still loads fine. I'm also making use of Cloudflare so the site
being down would seem unlikely?

~~~
tkkayali
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://richardbbrooks...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://richardbbrooks.com/blog/bitcoin-
monad-first-hand/)

~~~
rich90usa
@tkkayali - I'm not sure what it showed for you when you did it, but this is
what I see.

<http://screencast.com/t/nFNH23ECCYw>

